# Okaloosa Island/Destin



## dawgwatch (Jul 19, 2017)

A friend, his two sons, and myself took a 6 hour trip with Silver Lining charters in Destin last Tuesday. It was the boy's first trip offshore and they loved it. Deck hand Joe took time with them and made their day good. We caught our limit of Red Snapper and caught a mess of mingo's, king's, barracuda, and a cooler full of trigger's that of course is out of season..We were planning on going to the pier to fish a couple of days but it was crowded every chance we got to we decided against it...


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 19, 2017)

fun times and caught fish too ....


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 19, 2017)

you boys don't smile much! that king on the left is a stud, it would take at least 24 hours for the perma-grin to leave my face if I was the one who caught it!


----------



## dawgwatch (Jul 19, 2017)

the oldest boy caught the king and was pretty excited about that....


----------

